# Maugli and her sister/brother Pinky



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Today was a special day! Pinky came to our apartment. It was so much fun! They look so similar!

Maugli (left) & Pinky (right)





























I think Maugli is on the left on this picture but I"m not sure! LOL


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh Goodness Gracious they are so so cute!
I hope you have Maugly and and not Pinky now that they left  
On a serious note - You and Pinky's mom did a wonderful job with these kitties -


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

ioana said:


> Oh Goodness Gracious they are so so cute!
> I hope you have Maugly and and not Pinky now that they left


LLLOOOLLL! I hope so too!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

OMG, so cute! Must have now.


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

*How adorable!!!*


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

What a cute pair they make. Thanks for the pictures, Eva!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Ohhh, how darling!!  
I agree though, how can you tell them apart??


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, good! I got my cuteness fix! They're adorable!  I think it's good for Maugli and Pinky to play together. It gives them the interaction they would have had if Mother cat had raised them. I'll bet it was fun to watch them play fight!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Gosh they are so cute and tiny! I hope you have the right kitty now too hehe :lol:


----------



## 19110 (Aug 24, 2003)

Cute. one kitty in each picture looks pretty feisty!


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Great job Eva!

Little Maugli is going to be such a great kitty for you. I am soooo happy to see them together. I watch for Maugli pics every day, and you can't believe how happy I am to see them.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you so much for all the nice words.  It was fun watching them and I hope they will see each other again soon!


----------

